# Weekly Competition 2013-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R2 U' F2 U' F R' U'
*2. *R2 U' R F' R2 F U F2
*3. *F R F R2 U' F' U2 F
*4. *U' R' U R' F' U2 F U'
*5. *R' F R' U F2 U' R U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R' F L' B' D' L' R2 F D2 L2
*2. *B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' B2 D F' R D' L2 B2 D U'
*3. *D L' B' U' R' L2 B U2 L' B' L2 B2 U D R2 U F2 B2 D L2 B2
*4. *U2 D L2 F2 L F U' B' R2 D R U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 F'
*5. *R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D U B F U' L U2 R' B' L2 F2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *R Uw U2 R Uw B U' B2 Fw F' U L2 B' L Rw R2 D Rw Uw' L Rw2 F2 U B2 Fw L Rw Fw2 Uw' U' L2 Fw D U2 Rw2 B2 L2 R' Fw2 F2
*2. *Uw2 L2 D2 Uw2 L Uw B Uw2 B' L' D' B2 L U' Rw' U B' F' U' L2 Rw' F' L' D' U2 B' L2 B Fw' F' Rw' D Uw' L' Fw L R2 D' Uw2 B2
*3. *D' F2 Rw' R2 D' Uw2 B' Fw2 L' U Rw' U' B2 Uw U B' Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw' F2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 Fw' L B Fw2 Uw U Fw Rw' F2 Rw' Uw' L2 F' Uw
*4. *D U2 B R D2 L2 R2 U' Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw' F2 L' Fw U' L Fw2 F2 Uw U' L2 Rw F2 R2 D F2 R2 B' D L2 B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R2 B Fw L2 F'
*5. *F' L Rw' R Fw2 D' F2 Uw2 B' L' B2 F' Rw' Fw' Rw' Uw U2 L' D2 F2 D' Uw Fw D' R U F2 L' Rw' D' Uw B2 L' Rw' R F R' U' Fw2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' D' Bw D2 Uw' B' Bw Dw2 Bw' L2 U' R' Bw' R' U' Lw' R2 U2 Bw' Uw' Rw R' U B Bw' D2 R Dw' R Dw' Uw L' Bw Dw' R D' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw Lw Dw B' Uw Fw2 F D Uw Fw2 R' B2 Bw U L2 Lw R B2 F' R2 U2
*2. *D2 Bw2 D' U2 Rw2 Dw B L' Rw' B U2 Fw R' F' D2 Dw' Bw U B2 Uw2 B F' Lw' Dw2 B2 Bw F U2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Rw2 D2 F' Lw2 R F U Bw' Fw2 D R2 Dw' Bw Dw Rw' R2 Bw' Lw' Uw' Rw Fw D L2 B L Rw2 R2 Dw Uw
*3. *L' Rw Dw2 L R Fw2 Uw L' B Fw2 Rw2 R' U B2 Uw2 B L' Bw Uw2 Rw' Fw' R' Fw' Rw2 B Lw Bw D2 Lw R2 F2 L Uw R2 Bw Rw2 Fw2 L F2 L' Lw Rw2 D2 R' Fw2 R' B2 Lw D B Bw2 Lw' R' Uw2 Rw' B' F Rw Bw Dw'
*4. *Rw2 R2 B Fw L' Bw' Fw D Fw F' Uw' R' Bw Rw Uw Fw U2 Fw' Lw2 F' U Bw' D2 Rw Uw' U' F' D Uw U2 Lw' F' Rw' Uw Lw2 Dw' Bw2 D2 Uw Fw Lw' Uw' U Bw R2 Fw' Dw' R' B' U Lw2 Dw Rw2 F D Uw2 Fw2 F' D B2
*5. *R' Uw' U B F2 Lw2 Rw R' D2 Dw U L U2 L B' R' B' L' Lw2 Dw' B Dw Rw' Fw' U Fw' Uw' U R Fw' L B' R D2 B' F2 Uw' Lw Rw2 Bw Lw Bw2 R' Fw2 Uw L' Uw' Fw' F L Lw Fw Dw2 L2 Rw' F' Lw R Bw' D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 3U' 2U' L 2L' 2B 3F F' 2D L 3R' R B L' 3R2 3F U2 2R2 2B F D 2D L 2B2 2U' 2R' R D 2B' 2D 2L 3R' 3F F' 3U2 R' 2D2 2B' L 2B 3R2 2U2 3F' 3R 2U2 U2 F 2U2 U' 2L' B2 2D 2U2 2B' 2L2 R' D2 F2 L2 3R' B L 2L' B' D 2L2 R2 2D' 3U2 2U
*2. *2R2 D 3F 2F 2L2 3R R' 2D2 L' R B' 3F2 2R 2F2 D' 3U B 2U L' 3F' F U R' D2 3U2 L' 2B L B' 2L2 2F2 2U' L 2L' 3R' 2B 2D2 3U2 3F2 R' 3F2 2D' 2B2 F 3R U' R2 D2 3R' R' F2 D2 B 2F 3R' 2R' R 3U' 2U U' 3R D 2B' 2R' 2F' 3U2 2F' L 2L2 3F
*3. *3U2 2U' L R2 B2 2D2 U B2 2B2 3R D2 2D B' 2B 2F R 2F 2L2 B' 2U2 3R F' 2D 3R U2 3F 2U B2 F L2 B' 3F2 2U2 2B' 3F2 D' 2F2 R2 F2 3U' B' 3R 2R2 2B2 3R2 2F' R 3F' 2D2 2U2 B2 2B' 3F' L 2D' 2U' 2L2 2R' D2 B' D' 2U2 U L D2 B' 3F 2R' 2D L'
*4. *L D' 2B' L 3F' 2U' F2 2L2 R 2U2 U' R2 F2 3R2 3F R D 2D L2 2L2 2D' 3U B' 2B2 2F 3U L B 2R D2 U2 L' F2 2U2 U2 2L2 2U 2L' 3R 2F' D2 2L' 3R 3U2 2R' 2U L' 3R2 2B' 3U U 2L' 2R' 2D2 L' 2R' D 3U 2R' R 2B2 2F' D' 2U R' 3U U 2L2 3F' U2
*5. *3F' U' B R' U2 3R 2B 2F 2L B 3F2 2D R2 3U2 B' U2 2B 2U R2 2B' L2 2L' 2R' 2U' 2L2 B2 3F L2 3R2 D2 3F 2F' F2 R2 2U L 2R' B' 2B' U' 2F F L D 2B2 U R2 2B' 3R 2D' B2 2D 2U' U' L2 3F 2L2 F 2R D B 3U2 3R2 2R D 3F 2D 3U 2L2 2R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B R' 2F' 2U' B2 3F2 F2 3D' 3R 2D2 3U2 2L' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B 3B' F2 2L' 3R B' F 3L' 2U 3F2 3D' 3B 3F 2F' 2D' 2F L' 2D' 2U' F2 3U' 3L2 3R2 R2 2F2 F2 2L' D 2L' 3L' D' 3L' D2 3D2 L2 2L' 2R 2U' 2B' 2F 3D 3B2 L2 D2 2U' U2 B 3L2 2R 3D' 2U2 L' 2B' 3F U' 2F F2 R' 2F2 3R' 3D' 3F 3R 2U2 B2 3U 3B' 2L' D 2F2 3R 3U2 2L2 3D2 2F 2D' 3B2 3L2 3F 2F 3U 2R' 2U
*2. *3L' 3D' 3U' 2U 2L B 2L' 3L' 3R2 D 2D' 3U2 3F2 L2 D' 3D 2F2 D F 2L2 3B2 F L' 2L' 2U' 2F 2U2 2B L' 2D2 3D2 3R2 2B2 3B2 3U2 2U 2F2 3R 2R 3F' L 3L2 3D2 3R B 2B2 2F L' 2U2 U2 F2 2R2 2D' 3U2 B R 3F' 3U2 U 2F' D2 3D 3U2 2U U' 2B' 2U U B' 2U2 U' 2F' 3R2 B2 2B2 2U' L' 3F' F' L2 F2 3R R 3B' D 3D 3U' B2 2B2 L' 2L' 2F2 D U F' L' 3D2 3F2 F' 3U'
*3. *2R B' 3D2 3B' 2L R2 D 3D L 2L' 3R2 2R2 D' 3D 3U 2U2 2L' U2 2F' 3L2 3B 3F U R 2D2 B F 3R2 2B2 3F2 2F 3U2 U' 3B2 D' 2U U' B D2 3U' 3B' 2L' B D' 2B2 2D2 3U' 2U 2L 2D' L2 2D 3U2 2F' F' 3R D 2U2 3L2 3F2 U' 2L' 2B' 3F2 3R2 2R B' 2L 3B 2F 3R' D' B2 F 2U2 F' 3D2 2F2 3D2 2F2 3U' 3F2 3L' R2 D F' 2R2 2D2 3D 3B2 2L 3U L 3U2 3L R B2 2R' U R'
*4. *3L' 2R2 R2 B' 2B 3B 3F' F 3D' 3F 3R2 2D' 3R' 3D L' 3F2 3D' 3B' 2U' L' 3R 3D' 2L' D' 3D 3U' 2B 2F2 F2 2L' U 3L' B2 3F' 2D2 3F2 2U2 U B2 2B F2 D 3U 3B2 2R' 2D2 B2 L' 2L2 U R2 2F' 2U L 2D 3F2 2F 2L2 2R D 3F' 2R2 3B F2 2L2 3U' 2L2 3L2 3R R' 3F 2F2 3D' 3U2 U2 3R2 2B 2R2 U F' 2R2 2B2 3B2 D' F' 3R' B2 D2 2D 2U2 L' 2R2 D' 2D' 3D' L 2L 3L' 3F2 2F'
*5. *3B R2 D2 3R2 D 2D2 F 3R' 3F 2D 3L 3R' 3D' 2B 3F2 D 2B 2L 3R 3U 3R2 B' 3B 2F' D' 3F' U' 2R2 U L' 2U' F' 2D 2L 3D2 3R B' 3F' R 3U U F2 3D 2U2 2L2 B' 3F2 3R 2D 2U2 U' 2F2 3L2 D2 3R' 2R' R2 D' B2 2F' 2U' U 3R2 3D2 3L 3B' 2U2 2L2 3U' B 3B D 2L' 2U' 2L2 3L' 2B' 2L' 3D 3F' D' 2U U' 2B2 3L2 U2 2L2 B2 2D' 3U' 2F 2L2 F2 D2 2F' 3L' 2D' U 3L' 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R' U F2 U' R U' F'
*2. *F R F U' R2 F R' F2 R'
*3. *R F' R U F' R' U R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 B' F R2 U2 F' D' R' F D' L' B2 L' B2 F
*2. *U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 B D2 B' L F R' U R2 D' R2
*3. *R U2 L2 F2 L D2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' L B D B' L D' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R' Uw2 U F Rw2 R' F' D L' R' D2 U' R Uw L' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw' D2 U' Rw2 B2 Fw2 U2 B' R D U2 B2 Fw' F' L' B' Rw B R2 D Uw2
*2. *Rw Fw2 Rw R D Fw2 D Uw Fw2 D' Rw F R' B' Rw2 Fw2 D Fw' D2 B2 F2 L' Fw2 R D2 U' R' D' Rw Fw2 U' Fw2 U' Rw B2 D2 Uw B U2 R'
*3. *D' U B2 D2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw' Uw Fw F2 Rw Uw2 B2 U Fw' U B2 Fw Rw' D2 B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw D' Fw D' Uw' B Fw' U Fw' F2 L2 R Fw2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Fw2 F D' Lw R' Uw L2 Fw F L' Bw' D' Dw2 U' B' Bw' Lw2 R Dw2 B2 Lw B' Bw2 Lw B2 Lw Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw R' Bw2 Dw Bw Rw2 R' D2 B Dw2 B2 Lw F Rw' Fw Rw2 D F2 Rw' Fw' F2 Rw Dw' Rw B' Bw L D B' D
*2. *D2 Uw' F' L' F2 Dw Uw' Bw' F2 Lw B' D2 F' Uw R2 D' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' F R2 Fw Uw2 Lw U L2 Fw' L' D2 R' B U F2 L D' B Lw B Bw U2 Lw Uw Fw Uw' Rw2 D2 R Fw' D Fw' Lw B' Uw' B' F' D U2 Bw2 U
*3. *R D2 F Dw2 Fw Rw B' Bw2 Fw' F Rw' Bw Fw' Dw Lw' Bw' Lw' R2 Dw2 U' R2 Bw F' L2 Rw R B' U' R' F' Uw Lw Uw L U2 Bw2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 L Lw' R2 Dw Rw U2 R2 Dw2 L Dw R' Bw' Lw Rw Dw Uw U B F Dw' Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' D 2D' 2U F2 L B2 F U 2L' 2R2 U2 F' 2U2 B' 3F' 3R' 2U' U 3F' 3R' 2U U 2F R' D' U 3F' 2F' U' 2F2 2R U 3F 2D' R 3U 2L2 B 2B' 3U2 U L' 2B' 2R2 2D2 3U2 U L2 F2 2L 2F 3U2 2U L' 3U2 2R 2F2 D' 3F2 2L 3R' B 3R 2B2 2F2 U2 2F2 L2 2D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 2D 2B2 3B2 2R2 3B' 3F2 2F2 3U 2F' F' 3D 3B2 2F 3D2 2R B' D 3U' 3F 2F' L2 2L' 3B' 3U2 3B' 2L 3L 3R' B D2 2U2 U' 2F 2L' B2 2L' F2 2U' L2 2U' 3L R' 2D2 2L F U2 L 2L 3D2 2F 2D 2R2 2B' 3B 3F 2F U L' B 3U' B' 2F2 2R F2 2R U2 R' 2D 2R 2D2 3D' 2B' F2 L B2 2B F D 3R 2D2 3D 2L' 3L2 2R B 2F F 2U2 2B R2 B2 2D' 3F 2F' R2 2F2 L' 3F' 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L U D2 R' F' D2 B R' B2 D' F' D2 R2 B' L2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 B'
*2. *B' U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D' B U R2 B' L D B2 U' F2
*3. *U' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' B' L' B' L2 D' F' D2
*4. *D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B' U L B2 L2 U2 F D2 F R'
*5. *D F2 U B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' L2 R F D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' F' R'
*6. *R' F2 D2 L2 R D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' F D B2 F2 L B U' L' B' R'
*7. *D' F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U L2 D R2 B D' R B2 D F2 U2 L2 R
*8. *D2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 B F R2 D' L B' U F' U2 R'
*9. *U' R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R F' D U2 F U F' L2 B2 F'
*10. *R2 L2 D L' U2 R' L' F L' U F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D'
*11. *B' L2 U' F2 R' U2 F B' L D2 L2 F R2 L2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 D2
*12. *R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F2 U2 F' L' F U2 B' D' L2 U' F D R'
*13. *D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D' R' B L' U2 F' U B D2 L' B'
*14. *B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R D2 L' B2 R' D' B2 L F2 R B L2 F2 U2 F'
*15. *L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F D' L' D R' U L' B2 R U2 F2
*16. *L2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F U' B' D L' R' B' R B' D2
*17. *U B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D L' B2 F' D' B R' U F R
*18. *R' U2 B' U' L' F' R2 L' U L' U2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2
*19. *U L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D2 B' R F2 D2 R' D L2 F2
*20. *U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D B F2 L F D' B2 L D2 U L
*21. *B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F L D R F L' B' R' U R
*22. *R2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' L B R B D B' D2 R F'
*23. *B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F R U L U2 F' L' U' L B
*24. *L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L F2 U' R U' B2 D U B
*25. *U2 R' B' L' U2 B2 R2 D' L' U' L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 L2
*26. *U2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 R U F' R' B' F' L2 D2 R' U
*27. *L2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B' R' B' F L D F2 U2 F U
*28. *R' F' D' B' R F U L2 U2 L' U' R2 U' B2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 D2
*29. *L2 D2 B R2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 U B2 L F R2 B2 L2 U L
*30. *U2 F2 L2 B R2 B D2 B' F2 D2 U F' U R F L2 B2 U' B'
*31. *L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 B' L D2 U' B' L' B D B2 D2 F2
*32. *F2 D2 B L' D R L' D F L U F2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 U2
*33. *U2 B L U' R2 L' U F2 L B D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 U2 F' L2
*34. *L U' D R' F' U' F2 B D2 R' L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D' F2
*35. *U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 L F R2 F' R' D B' U' F' D2
*36. *L2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U F' L2 D L' D' F' R2 D2 R' B'
*37. *D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 B L' D U B' U F' L2 B' F2
*38. *U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B D B' F' L2 D U' F R' U'
*39. *L2 D2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' F L2 R F' R2 B' L B' F
*40. *D2 L2 B' L2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 D' B L2 B U2 R D' F U B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 U L R F2 U B R2 U' B' U
*2. *B2 L' B2 L' B' R D2 F' B L' B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2
*3. *R B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L B2 F L2 B' R' B D F2 R' F2 U'
*4. *B2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 L' B L2 B2 F2 D' F' R' D' F2
*5. *U2 L' R' F2 L2 B2 L F2 D' B' F R' D2 L F' U R2 B' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F D2 F R2 B' R2 B' D2 F D2 L' F2 D' U' R' D' B L' F R
*2. *U2 D' R2 B2 L U' R F L D B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 B' L2
*3. *B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B D L B' L' R2 B' R' F2
*4. *F D' R2 U' B R F' U2 D L' U' L2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 L2 U
*5. *U L2 B2 R2 U L2 D U2 R2 B2 F D B2 U2 L' R' D L D2 B2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L' U F' R F' R2 D' R B' R' U2 L U2 D2 L U2 L'
*2. *B2 L' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L R2 B2 F' U B' L B2 D2 U B2 U' L'
*3. *R2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 B' L U B D F2 L F L2 R U
*4. *R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U B' D' L' D' R' U B D L' R
*5. *F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 B R U' F' L' F2 L' D' U F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R B' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U F L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F U' R F R2 U2 F' R' U'
*3. *D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L' D' R2 U2 L' D B F' D U2
*4. *D' Rw2 U' F' Rw' Uw L2 B R2 Fw D' Uw' Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R' U' B' Uw L' F D' F' D2 L2 B2 Fw' U' F2 Uw B R2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F R F2 U' F2 U F R U'
*3. *U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' L U2 R' D F' D' B U B D2
*4. *L2 F2 L2 R' D2 Uw' L2 B' L' Fw' F' Uw' U B2 F Rw D' R' F2 U' Fw2 L2 D Fw F Rw B' F D R2 U2 R' D Uw F Uw' L' Rw2 D B2
*5. *R' D2 Dw2 U' Lw D' Dw' B2 Uw Fw Dw' R2 F' D U Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 L U2 Lw' R' D R D2 B' Dw' Rw2 Fw F2 L B F' D B' L' R' Dw2 Fw F2 R' Dw2 Lw U2 L R B2 F Dw Lw2 R F2 L' Uw2 Rw R Dw' B2 L2 Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' U' R' B R' U L l' b'
*2. *U B' U R' B' U R' U' l r' u'
*3. *U L R U' R U L B' r' b u'
*4. *B L R B' L' R U' B' l r u'
*5. *U L R' B L' U R' B' R l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (4, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, -2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4) / (-3, 1)
*3. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) /
*4. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' U' D' R L' D' L' U' D'
*2. *R D R D R D U
*3. *R' D R L D' R' U' L
*4. *R D L' U R D U R' U
*5. *L U' R D U D U R' D'


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2013)

Alright everybody, Dene is back in the forum competition for 2013! Haven't done this since 2008, but I didn't miss a week last time and I'm going to be equally diligent this time.

Looking forward to smashing it up homies woo!


----------



## Carrot (Jan 2, 2013)

Dene said:


> Alright everybody, Dene is back in the forum competition for 2013! Haven't done this since 2008, but I didn't miss a week last time and I'm going to be equally diligent this time.
> 
> Looking forward to smashing it up homies woo!



Sounds good!


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 2, 2013)

New Years Resolution - Speedsolve More
Pre-New Years Resolution - Find my speedsolving gear

anyway, let's get this shot on the road! Looking forward to a fun (but slow) year!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 3, 2013)

*2x2* - (7.28), 7.97, (9.77), 8.04, 9.52 = *8.51*
*3x3* - 29.49, (25.60), 28.01, (32.36), 31.15 = *29.55*
*4x4* - 2:20.16, (2:09.98), 2:39.83, 2:24.66, (2:41.02) = *2:28.22*
*5x5* - 4:31.29, 4:21.60, (4:44.34), (3:31.66), 3:59.86 = *4:17.58*
*6x6* - 8:30.75, 7:57.59, (7:22.36), 8:25.69, (9:10.26) = *8:18.01*
*7x7* - 13:06.83, 13:03.85, (11:57.62), 12:36.87, (13:27.37) = *12:55.85*
*2x2 BLD* - 1:38.34, 1:47.02, 1:38.24 = *1:38.24*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Multi-BLD* - *0/2, 32:57.55*
*OH* - 1:12.31, (47.83), (2:10.12), 1:16.94, 1:14.63 = *1:14.63*
*Feet* - 10:08.21, (17:44.94), 7:57.46, (5:45.32), 6:37.55 = *8:14.41*
*MTS* - 4:00.77, 2:53.09, (4:01.89), (2:17.92), 2:52.40 = *3:15.42*
*FMC* - *66*
_Scramble - U2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R B' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U F L2
Solution - B L D2 L D R U2 R' F U2 F2 U2 y' M F L x' U L U2 L' B U2 B' U L U L' U L U' L' y2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 y R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 y U' M' x F2 M F' D2_
*2-4 Relay* - *3:08.49*
*2-5 Relay* - *7:42.99*
*Megaminx* - (6:18.39), (8:20.14), 6:38.01, 6:57.48, 6:34.04 = *6:43.18*
*Pyraminx* - 17.44, (14.38), (19.33), 16.78, 17.29 = *17.17*

This was my first ever multi blind attempt, but obviously it was a complete failure. I'm extremely inaccurate with blindfold cubing.


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2013)

Odder said:


> Sounds good!



You know you missed me baby 

*3x3:* 13.86, 15.03, 15.94, (16.25), (13.10) = 14.94
*4x4:* 1:06.03, (1:08.12), 1:03.16, 54.08, (53.94) = 1:01.09
*5x5:* 1:35.88, 1:36.79, 1:37.82, (1:39.95), (1:33.23) = 1:36.83
*6x6:* 3:04.11, 3:10.60, 3:32.01, (3:34.78), (2:54.89) = 3:15.57
*7x7:* (4:44.35), (5:32.56), 5:07.67, 4:51.34, 4:56.92 = 4:58.64
*OH:* 31.74, 31.00, (28.72), (DNF), 32.27 = 31.67
*Megaminx:* (2:27.62), (1:54.02), 2:23.22, 1:56.44, 2:14.14 = 2:11.27
*Pyraminx:* 12.61, 11.97, (9.31), (32.17), 11.97 = 12.18
*Square-1:* 28.61, (52.11), (20.39), 27.19, 22.96 = 26.25


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 4, 2013)

*2x2* (3.38), 4.87, 5.44, 4.83, (10.17) = 5.04

*3x3* 18.60, (15.61), 16.10, 16.14, (18.87) = 16.95

*4x4* 1:22.73, (1:14.01), 1:35.53, (1:42.25), 1:25.88 = 1:28.05

*2x2 3x3 4x4 relay* = 2:19.30


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 4, 2013)

Going to do what I couldn't do last year and try to compete in 52/52 competitions this year. Although to be honest I don't expect to >__>


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2013)

I found a good colour scheme for the automatic submission page to match the Speedsolving.com colours; here it is:
http://www.speedsolving.com/competi...s=163&c1=E9E9E9&c2=FFFFFF&c3=2F4456&c4=000000
What do you guys think?


----------



## Outsmash (Jan 4, 2013)

2x2: (4.75), 6.92, 5.14, 5.35, (8.21) = 5.80
3x3: (15.83), 18.18, 17.23, (19.35), 17.02 = 17.48
3x3 OH: (22.45), 24.43, (32.90), 26.80, 31.94 = 27.72
Pyra: (12.12), 17.48, 15.15, 16.25, (23.74) = 16,95
Square=1: 28.68, 26.21, 27.24, (24.56), (32.22) = 27.38


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 4, 2013)

2x2: 2.41, 3.59, 2.92, 3.02, 3.41 = 3.12
3x3: 12.56, 11.90, 10.88, 18.08+, 13.56 = 12.67
4x4: 57.41, 55.20, 1:01.33, 1:06.70, 55.45 = 58.06
OH: 18.03, 20.91, 18.81, (24.82), (17.49) = 19.25
BLD: 5:22.03, DNS, DNS = 5:22.03 first BLD attempt of 2013  got very confused in memo but at least it was a success


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm new to speedcubing, so...

3x3x3: (46.27), 43.63, 45.05, (41.30), 44.64 = 44.64


----------



## jonlin (Jan 5, 2013)

Pyraminx: 9.38, 11.23, 6.96, 6.56, 8.21
Avg: 8.18
3x3: 12.92, 13.32, 13.86, 10.97, 14.25
Avg: 13.37
4x4:


----------



## Sakoleg (Jan 6, 2013)

*2x2x2: 13.05*
(15.92), 13.37, 12.93, 12.85, (9.97)
*3x3x3: 26.62*
(33.82), (23.72), 26.14, 29.71, 24.02
*4x4x4: 1:40.05*
(1:45.08), 1:40.38, (1:35.16+), 1:37.71, 1:42.05
*5x5x5: 3:10.00*
(2:59.79), 3:07.48, 3:19.15, 3:03.37, (3:25.10)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:23.64*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:44.81*


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 6, 2013)

Dene said:


> Alright everybody, Dene is back in the forum competition for 2013! Haven't done this since 2008, but I didn't miss a week last time and I'm going to be equally diligent this time.
> 
> Looking forward to smashing it up homies woo!


Other side of the world, but same idea. Homey AvG is back as well. I submitted my times through the new site


----------



## Bilbo (Jan 6, 2013)

*2x2: 5.53*
(3.89), (6.84), 4.47, 5.56, 6.55
*3x3: 17.94*
18.12, (13.41), 15.85, (22.61), 19.86
*4x4: 1:44.55*
1:40.90 (1:28.20) 1:34.17 1:58.59 (2:01.14)

I haven't done this in a while, and I forgot my password to the competition site... Is there any chance I could get it reset?


----------



## skippykev (Jan 7, 2013)

3x3: 34.98, 35.07, 37.34, [39.99], (32.89) = 35.80 avg.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2013)

There are more comments on this thread than there have been in several weeks. It's nice to see.

pjk has mentioned that maybe we should consider requiring comments to go here instead of putting them on the entry page. My feeling is that I would prefer we do small comments on the data entry page, but have more general comments here, so we can have a discussion here again like we had before. Any ideas/opinions/comments?

I noticed no one this week has given their solution on the data entry page for fewest moves. It looks cleaner that way, so I thought I'd put my solution here instead of there:


Spoiler



2x2x2: F B2 R' D U F'
2x2x3: D B' L' U' L U L'
3x cross: D' B2 R' B R
switch to inverse scramble:
4th pair: D' R D R'
OLL: L D L' D L D2 L'
PLL: L R D2 L' R' F' B' D2 F B



I'm afraid I haven't participated much this week. It seems like I have a lot less time lately, so I doubt I'll be competing in everything very often this year.  But I'm sure I'll still try to compete at least a little each week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I found a good colour scheme for the automatic submission page to match the Speedsolving.com colours; here it is:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/competi...s=163&c1=E9E9E9&c2=FFFFFF&c3=2F4456&c4=000000
> What do you guys think?



Rather good if perhaps a little colourless. But that's probably because of the comparison to Odder's colours.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 7, 2013)

2x2: 1.47, 4.06, 2.52, 2.09, 2.66 = 2.42
3x3: 9.17, 7.72, 8.53, 9.31, 9.44 = 9.00
4x4: 39.18, 42.63, 42.03, 40.06, 38.46 = 40.42
5x5: 1:26.76, 1:25.08, 1:20.12, 1:23.29, 1:22.15 = 1:23.51
Megaminx: 49.83, 49.35, 53.18, 48.92, 49.72 = 49.63


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 8, 2013)

My apologies, I missed it by 2 hours. Here's a late Square-1 entry if it may be counted.

Square-1: 59.65, (1:20.24), 55.55, (49.27), 54.02 = 56.41


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2013)

OK then, results for the first competition of this year.
Congratulations to mycube, riley and Jaycee!

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.42 SimonWestlund
 2.55 Andrejon
 3.12 Tao Yu
 3.16 CuberMan
 3.60 mycube
 4.06 riley
 4.23 cubeflip
 4.24 Shikhar Mohan
 4.25 mande
 4.32 Krag
 4.53 BlueDevil
 4.78 zaki
 4.86 Mikel
 5.05 khoavo12
 5.23 Jaycee
 5.27 yuxuibbs
 5.46 Xishem
 5.46 MeshuggahX
 5.53 Bilbo
 5.72 blairubik
 5.80 Outsmash
 5.98 Schmidt
 6.02 Divineskulls
 6.25 janelle
 6.97 moroder
 7.30 Mike Hughey
 8.49 AvGalen
 8.51 DuffyEdge
 8.87 Gordon
 10.82 eggseller
 13.05 Sakoleg
 18.79 ljackstar
 19.06 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.00 SimonWestlund
 10.54 cubeflip
 10.71 riley
 12.04 CuberMan
 12.16 mycube
 12.52 Odder
 12.67 Tao Yu
 12.80 Andrejon
 13.37 jonlin
 14.06 zaki
 14.09 uvafan
 14.55 yuxuibbs
 14.81 BlueDevil
 14.94 Dene
 15.28 janelle
 15.87 Jaycee
 16.36 Iggy
 16.57 arcio1
 16.95 khoavo12
 17.24 Shikhar Mohan
 17.28 eggseller
 17.48 Outsmash
 17.94 Bilbo
 18.10 Krag
 18.26 mande
 18.66 MeshuggahX
 20.24 Mikel
 20.86 blairubik
 21.55 AvGalen
 22.86 Mike Hughey
 24.25 Schmidt
 26.45 Alcuber
 26.62 Sakoleg
 27.25 ThomasJE
 29.55 DuffyEdge
 30.43 liyuxuan48
 30.75 hfsdo
 34.11 tanayparekh
 35.28 skippykev
 36.33 Xishem
 36.75 Gordon
 37.76 MatsBergsten
 44.44 Bh13
 47.81 ljackstar
 DNF moroder
*4x4x4*(26)

 40.42 SimonWestlund
 50.57 zaki
 50.90 Lapinsavant
 50.93 cubeflip
 52.78 mycube
 57.17 riley
 58.06 Tao Yu
 1:01.09 Dene
 1:14.20 AvGalen
 1:16.30 BlueDevil
 1:23.78 Jaycee
 1:23.98 MeshuggahX
 1:25.28 Mikel
 1:26.58 Shikhar Mohan
 1:28.05 khoavo12
 1:30.25 yuxuibbs
 1:40.05 Sakoleg
 1:40.83 Krag
 1:44.31 uvafan
 1:44.55 Bilbo
 1:45.28 eggseller
 1:45.89 Xishem
 1:51.75 blairubik
 2:07.40 Schmidt
 2:28.22 DuffyEdge
 2:40.21 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:23.51 SimonWestlund
 1:24.22 zaki
 1:35.14 Lapinsavant
 1:36.33 cubeflip
 1:36.83 Dene
 1:37.57 mycube
 2:01.29 AvGalen
 2:19.59 Mike Hughey
 2:45.96 BlueDevil
 2:54.97 Mikel
 3:10.00 Sakoleg
 3:31.86 blairubik
 3:51.54 Jaycee
 4:17.58 DuffyEdge
 4:34.64 Schmidt
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:03.12 zaki
 3:09.87 mycube
 3:15.57 Dene
 3:31.23 cubeflip
 3:37.87 AvGalen
 6:22.04 yuxuibbs
 8:18.01 DuffyEdge
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:37.57 mycube
 4:58.64 Dene
 5:38.72 cubeflip
 5:48.16 AvGalen
 7:04.67 Divineskulls
 8:24.18 Mikel
12:55.85 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 19.25 Tao Yu
 20.03 cubeflip
 21.15 Odder
 24.31 mycube
 24.87 riley
 27.72 Outsmash
 28.36 yuxuibbs
 29.25 zaki
 29.47 MeshuggahX
 29.52 janelle
 31.67 Dene
 35.58 Jaycee
 36.08 eggseller
 37.49 AvGalen
 37.77 mande
 39.43 moroder
 44.81 ThomasJE
 52.26 blairubik
 56.33 Schmidt
 1:04.19 Xishem
 1:14.63 DuffyEdge
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:50.68 cubeflip
 1:56.51 riley
 4:57.36 Jaycee
 8:14.41 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 7.46 CuberMan
 9.74 Jaycee
 10.94 riley
 14.04 Mike Hughey
 21.83 Mikel
 31.31 MatsBergsten
 36.46 blairubik
 38.19 Schmidt
 1:38.24 DuffyEdge
 DNF AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 53.59 riley
 1:16.97 Mike Hughey
 1:20.06 eggseller
 1:37.36 mande
 1:39.89 MatsBergsten
 1:47.49 blairubik
 1:49.02 Mikel
 2:15.83 mycube
 3:41.31 Jaycee
 3:51.84 Schmidt
 4:20.83 AvGalen
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:52.16 Mike Hughey
 7:43.01 MatsBergsten
 DNF eggseller
 DNF mande
 DNF Jaycee
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

15:30.18 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

4/4 (20:16)  blairubik
3/3 ( 5:22)  riley
2/2 ( 6:11)  eggseller
2/2 (10:49)  Jaycee
4/6 (38:20)  MatsBergsten
4/8 (47:54)  mycube
5/10 (56:49)  mande
0/2 (32:57)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:02.39 AvGalen
 1:16.45 Jaycee
 1:36.19 blairubik
 3:15.42 DuffyEdge
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:08.44 zaki
 1:12.34 mycube
 1:12.51 Lapinsavant
 1:13.16 riley
 1:28.34 Jaycee
 1:29.63 jla
 1:40.48 MeshuggahX
 1:42.28 AvGalen
 1:52.59 yuxuibbs
 2:17.46 blairubik
 2:23.64 Sakoleg
 3:08.49 DuffyEdge
 3:33.02 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:40.69 zaki
 2:48.68 Lapinsavant
 2:58.43 mycube
 4:33.08 MeshuggahX
 4:35.94 AvGalen
 5:16.74 Jaycee
 5:20.97 Mikel
 5:44.81 Sakoleg
 6:06.13 blairubik
 7:42.99 DuffyEdge
*Magic*(5)

 1.31 Mikel
 1.50 yuxuibbs
 1.95 riley
 2.52 Xishem
 6.49 ljackstar
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.89 Mikel
 4.80 yuxuibbs
 5.51 riley
*Skewb*(1)

 22.71 Schmidt
*Clock*(4)

 10.32 Iggy
 13.81 zaki
 36.54 Schmidt
 55.31 blairubik
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.51 Odder
 5.93 Iggy
 6.11 cubeflip
 6.71 zaki
 7.95 Alcuber
 8.18 jonlin
 8.30 BlueDevil
 9.92 riley
 12.18 Dene
 13.09 Jaycee
 13.65 Schmidt
 13.93 Krag
 15.16 yuxuibbs
 16.29 Outsmash
 17.17 DuffyEdge
 28.13 blairubik
 32.19 Gordon
*Megaminx*(11)

 49.63 SimonWestlund
 1:00.36 Divineskulls
 1:05.07 benskoning
 2:03.64 BlueDevil
 2:11.27 Dene
 2:33.10 riley
 3:23.78 yuxuibbs
 3:45.51 Jaycee
 4:06.69 ThomasJE
 5:04.50 Schmidt
 6:43.18 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(5)

 26.25 Dene
 27.38 Outsmash
 33.59 Odder
 56.41 Jaycee
 1:58.13 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

27 guusrs
27 Jaycee
31 okayama
37 Mike Hughey
42 blairubik
44 uvafan
47 Xishem
66 DuffyEdge
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

233 mycube
213 riley
205 Jaycee
192 zaki
192 cubeflip
148 SimonWestlund
145 Dene
139 blairubik
134 AvGalen
131 yuxuibbs
124 Tao Yu
120 Mikel
119 BlueDevil
115 DuffyEdge
109 mande
97 MeshuggahX
96 Mike Hughey
95 MatsBergsten
95 Schmidt
93 eggseller
92 Odder
90 CuberMan
76 Outsmash
75 Andrejon
74 Shikhar Mohan
72 Krag
71 Lapinsavant
68 khoavo12
64 uvafan
62 janelle
59 Xishem
56 Sakoleg
56 Iggy
54 jonlin
54 Bilbo
37 Divineskulls
32 Alcuber
31 ThomasJE
31 arcio1
25 moroder
19 guusrs
18 Gordon
17 okayama
13 benskoning
13 liyuxuan48
12 hfsdo
11 ljackstar
11 tanayparekh
10 skippykev
10 jla
6 Bh13


----------



## mycube (Jan 8, 2013)

and final the first place..  good start for 2013 even with a bad FMC result!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 8, 2013)

You should change the way the point system works. I'm 12th place and I don't deserve to be...


----------



## skippykev (Jan 8, 2013)

Not bad for my first competition!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> You should change the way the point system works. I'm 12th place and I don't deserve to be...



The point system encourages participation and you did lots of events.
This is not the World Championship where only good results counts.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry I'm late, I had no internet for about a week. Can Mats add these please? 

*3x3:* 26.52, (24.97), 26.75, 26.08, (32.61) = 26.45, Bad
*Pyra:* (7.00), 8.30, 7.47, (9.84), 8.50 = 8.09, Verrrrrrry bad

I'll do more next time


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Jan 10, 2013)

2x2

Average: 10.46

9.21, 11.06, 11.10, (6.34), (12.50)

3x3

Average: 21.28

(25.34), 23.43, (17.73), 20.95, 19.46


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2013)

MrBoomblaster said:


> 2x2
> Average: 10.46
> 9.21, 11.06, 11.10, (6.34), (12.50)
> 3x3
> ...



Hi, are your solves from this competietion (week 1) or the current one (week 2)?
In principle this one (week 1) is closed, so please compete in the next (current) instead .


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Homey AvG







MatsBergsten said:


> *Contest results*
> 
> 228 mycube
> 209 riley
> ...


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2013)

Aww, aren't I speshul enough to get ranked? :'(


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 13, 2013)

Dene said:


> Aww, aren't I speshul enough to get ranked? :'(



No, on de kontrary, aj jast sterr att jor foto and think, antipodians, cant rankem, dey to kjute


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> No, on de kontrary, aj jast sterr att jor foto and think, antipodians, cant rankem, dey to kjute



Hahaha wut ucrazee 

I have to admit, I had to look up the word "antipodians", by which I'm assuming you mean "antipodeans". I had never heard of it before, I never knew people called us that XD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 13, 2013)

Dene said:


> Hahaha wut ucrazee
> 
> I have to admit, I had to look up the word "antipodians", by which I'm assuming you mean "antipodeans". I had never heard of it before, I never knew people called us that XD



Because of the symmetry of things you may wall call me antipodean. Seen from Sweden NZ is sort of as far off as you can go.
(As exactly opposite is just water). Seen from NZ it is perhaps France or Portugal.

As to why the program choose not to rank you. there were no data in your post when I downloaded it. 
Perhaps you edited it in a little late? Anyway it is fixed now .


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 13, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Rather good if perhaps a little colourless. But that's probably because of the comparison to Odder's colours.



It may look a little better if the Speedsolving.com header was used. I'll make a pic.

EDIT:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4kZ4FB24Gmnbjh3alkyQXBReTQ/edit


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> As to why the program choose not to rank you. there were no data in your post when I downloaded it.
> Perhaps you edited it in a little late? Anyway it is fixed now .



Not at all, when I edited it in I was the first person to have posted their times in this thread. Maybe it just doesn't like me XD .

But yes I saw you fixed it, thanks!


----------

